# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik wil ook een verpakking die bedorven voedsel aangeeft in Nederland

## Leontien

> De Universiteit van Glasgow heeft een ‘intelligente’ verpakking ontwikkeld die de inhoud langer vers houdt en waarschuwt wanneer deze toch bedorven raakt. Als het voedsel begint te verrotten, verandert de kleur van het plastic. 
> 
> Om te voorkomen dat consumenten bedorven voedsel eten, zijn verpakkingen vooralsnog voorzien van een houdbaarheidsdatum. Houdbaarheidsdata geven echter geen betrouwbare indicatie als eten slecht wordt gekoeld, of als de verpakking niet meer heel is. Volgens de Schotse universiteit gaat in het Verenigd Koninkrijk door dat soort problemen al jaarlijks 8,3 miljoen ton voedsel verloren. 
> 
> Hoe de Schotten ervoor zorgen dat de kleur van het plastic verandert als het eten bederft, willen ze vooralsnog niet aangeven. Bekend is wel dat de techniek deel uitmaakt van een al bestaande verpakkingsvorm, die gebruik maakt van een beschermde atmosfeer. Daarbij wordt de zuurstof deels of helemaal uit de verpakking gezogen en vervangen door gassen, die het rotten van voedsel langer uitstellen.


Bron: http://www.nu.nl/wetenschap/2423153/...rven-eten.html

Wanneer je dit leest heb je dan gelijk het gevoel dat je ook zo'n verpakking hier in Nederland wil hebben? Waarom wil je dat? Of vind je het juist prima zoals het nu gaat. Gooi je bijna nooit iets weg? 

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Luuss0404

Voor mij hoeft zo'n intelligente verpakking niet.
De makers geven niet aan welke stoffen ze gebruiken dus misschien is dat wel schadelijk en daarnaast kijk ik naast de houdbaarheidsdatum ook naar hoe een product eruit ziet.
Als voorverpakte vis, vlees, groenten of fruit er niet goed uitzien dan koop ik het niet.
We gooien hier heel weinig weg, meestal alleen de verpakking van de producten en soms in de compostbak een restje eten en heel enkel eens producten die we kwijt raken en dan terugvinden die dan niet meer goed zijn, alhoewel dat nu minder zal voorkomen nu de keuken in orde is en de kelder is opgeruimd.

----------


## christel1

Als ze niet willen aangeven welk product ervoor zorgt dat het plastiek verkleurt als het eten niet meer goed is, dan zou ik het zeker niet kopen. 
Ik kijk ook naar de versheidsdatum en ik koop geen eten in stock, ik ga maar eerst om andere dingens als het vorige op is. Voor mij is het makkelijk omdat ik thuis ben, voor mensen die werken is dit niet altijd mogelijk maar vacuumverpakt voedsel is toch meestal een week goed en zo kan je ook besparen.

----------


## essie79

Je moet gewoon naar de datum kijken en je neus en ogen gebruiken. Die heb je niet voor niks gekregen.

----------


## leo710

Als je de uiterste verloop datum GROOT op de verpakking print, dan hoef je niet te zoeken, en het winkel personeel ziet ook makkelijker wat UIT de schappen moet.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Leo,
Haha das een goeie!
Bij een filiaal van de Plus supermarkt stonden te vaak vers producten die over datum waren. melk van 17-01 stond er op 19-01 nog in etc, heb daar vaak wat van gezegd en na een half jaar was het filiaal ineens leeg, zogezegd dankzij concurrentie, jaja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En ook hier bij onze buurt supermarkt moet je je ogen en neus goed gebruiken, ik wou laatst cherry tomaatjes kopen maar die waren wit aangeslagen dus beschimmeld, heb gelijk een meewerker erbij geroepen om dat weg te halen want er zit vlakbij ons een blinden/slechtzienden instituut en die winkelen ook allemaal met of zonder begeleiding hier. Zo heeft mijn pap gister een heel slechtziend meisje geholpen om melk te vinden, zij kijkt naar een rode verpakking omdat ze dat kan zien, maar houdbaarheid kan ze niet lezen en de rode verpakking was dus op dus heeft pap haar aan andere melk geholpen en gekeken naar de houdbarheidsdatum voor haar, was ze erg blij mee ook omdat pap haar normaal behandelde.

----------


## tiny0190

neen!..zo'n verpakking maakt dat mensen niet zelf meer uitgaan van hun intuitie,..ik zie heel goed of een product nog goed of vers is,..daarbij de houdbaarheids datum goed in de gaten houden,..en er word er een soort gas toegevoegd?,..lijkt mij niet echt gezond te zijn .
laat maar lekker zoals het is hoor!!!

----------


## hlandeweerd

De houdbaarheids datum moet duidelijker op de verpakking gezet worden.Een bepaalde kleur met daar in de datum.

----------


## Primavera

Niet nodig.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb nog bij Aldi gewerkt en alle dagen moesten wij inspectie doen van de frigo's, alle producten die over de vervaldatum waren vlogen er direct uit en dat werd gecontroleerd door de districtleider die op alle momenten van de dag kon binnenvallen en dan kreeg je ferm op je donder.... nu moet je al een vergrootglas gaan gebruiken bij sommige producten omdat het zo klein aangegeven is dat je het niet meer kan lezen....en niet alleen bij voeding maar ook bij bijsluiters van medicijnen, daarom ga ik het altijd googlen maar dat kan je niet bij eten he....

----------


## christel1

Niet alleen bij frigo hoor, ook bij melk, zuivel en nog veel andere dingens....

----------


## ikke64

Niet nodig, een duidelijke houdbaarheids datum en gezond verstand moet voldoende zijn.
En veel voeding "onnodig" weggegooid. Als die verpakking verkleurt gooi je het toch ook weg!!!! Vaak heeft een uiterste houdbaarheids datum overigens niet direct betrekking op bederf maar op de op de verpakking vermelde vitamines ed. Na de UHD kunnen deze niet meer gegarandeerd worden. Dit word, begrijp ik uit het verhaal niet door de nieuwe verpakking gezien.

Gr Ikke

----------

